# Winter bull reds?



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Is anyone seeing reds schooling in the bay or off the surf? Going to fish in 2 weekends and want to chase the birds. Anyone still seeing the reds? If not, are the Bonita schooling up in the near shore and about where are they....if you have seen them. Just looking to hear the drag zing and have my 7,9 and 11 year old have a blast.
Thanks!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes Sir, they are still schooling in the Bay. Some days are better than others and they seem to be the most active in the afternoons. I have had the best luck around bouy 22 area. 

Also the pass has been pretty good using cut Menhaden and bull minnows.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Still seeing some reds...only bonito I've caught or seen was casting into bait pod off the beach. Afternoon incoming has been the best in the surf. Good luck


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank You. It always makes for a better trip when you get a little heads up on what happening on the water.

Thanks!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

U got it man! Good luck!


----------



## Emiliopop (Jan 28, 2013)

Brad King said:


> Yes Sir, they are still schooling in the Bay. Some days are better than others and they seem to be the most active in the afternoons. I have had the best luck around bouy 22 area.
> 
> Also the pass has been pretty good using cut Menhaden and bull minnows.


where is "bouy 22 area" is that by the pass going towards destin?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Emiliopop said:


> where is "bouy 22 area" is that by the pass going towards destin?


It's in Pensacola Bay about a 3 miles to the West of Deer Point & Fair Point.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks all! We headed out on Friday and fished the bridge...caught some white trout but it was slow. So we headed out to the bay looking for some birds and gold...well we found them and it was typical run and gun stuff. I was great, but ended as fast as it started.


----------

